# Back on Track Reviews, experiences.......



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have always wondered about BOT products, and would love to gather peoples experiences in one place.

My experience? TOTAL CONVERT.

My knee has giving me increasing trouble for a year, waking me up in the night, more and more trouble getting around, I was worried I was heading toward the promised replacement. Went to see the Doc in November, and he injected it with cortisone, had a couple of good days, then it was deteriorating again. I decided to buy a BOT knee brace, the cost didn't seem bad, and it fitted big people!

When it arrived I was impressed that it actually felt a bit big if anything, doesn't often happen for me. I did as recommended, wore it for 4 hours the first day, and wondered what it was meant to feel like or do...nothing. Second day it was feeling good, and I was reluctant to take it off....Then started wearing it all day, and NO MORE PAIN. I wore it all day every day for a month, and my knee is better than it has been for a year, comfortable to wear and it works.

Only downside, well it is so comfortable I forgot I was wearing it while travelling to England, got stopped on the way out, and had to put it through X-Ray. With great talent I forgot it on the way back as well, got stopped at security, and there was a fair panic going on....in the end turned out that it swabbed positive for Nitroglycerine! I was eventually allowed to fly, but it was scary.

So now I'm not wearing it everyday, and my knee is still good, on a sample size of one I am a convert...just don't try and fly with it on. Thinking hard about getting some BOT stuff for Fergie


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohhh I've used the knee and back brace for myself!!! I'm only 27 but have terrible knees from behind stupid growing up and I'm on my feet all day lifting heavy dogs so that gets my back sometimes. I'll wear my braces to bed or while I'm watching netflix...love them! On really bad days with one of my knees I've even worn the brace to work/riding.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

All of our horses have one and while a few are young without problems, we have a couple senior horses that tend to get cold-backed sometimes. It seems like they're much happier now and we've had hardly any problems at all! I'm definitely investing in one for my new horse


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been amazed with the quick wraps for my horses legs and how any swelling just disappears in about 20 minutes. 

Made me a believer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have and lovelovelove:

1. Quick wraps
2. Hock wraps
3. Half pad for back/sacrum.
4. Large dog sheet my did did ta lik so I converted to a hip sheet for one of the horses who loved it.


----------

